# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Slaap problemen na narcose

## gerrit1950

Wie weet iets wat we kunnen doen?
Mijn vrouw heeft een nieuwe knie ze heeft een totale narcose gehad maar kan nu na 4 weken nog steeds niet slapen wie kan ons helpen

----------

